# Start-up costs for a small screen printing business??



## RACKNRUIN

Hello,

I'm in the process of planning my silk screening business. Business plan is almost done, already looked at some rental spaces, meeting with SCORE members in two days.

I'm trying to plan out my start up costs now and I just wanted to see how much it took some of you out there to get your business rolling.

I'm only looking to get into screen printing right now, so no embroidery or transfers or other stuff.

I need a decent but economical 6 color press, exposure unit, and conveyor dryer. And all the smaller stuff like inks, squeegees, office supplies, mesh, some tools, etc. And enough money to cover first/last/security for a rental space. A lot of the equipment I can find used, but I'm trying to estimate costs assuming that I have to buy everything new.

I've already looked at some spaces. I can go with a small 600sq/ft room for about $400/mo or a much larger 2000sq/ft room with a huge sink already installed, for about $800/mo. How much space will I need for the size operation I'm looking for?

I'm thinking that I will need about $10k to get the equipment I need and get started, then as I get some cash coming in, I can buy more and more supplies. But I'm leaning toward going for a loan or line of credit up to maybe $20k? ....$30k??? Just so I have more than enough for the unexpected. 

What do you think? How much money should I try to secure myself to start my one or two person operation, 6 color manual press, dryer, exposure unit, rent, and still have enough money left over to start cranking out some orders?

I see there are a lot of supply companies out there that sell start-up equipment packages. Any that come highly recommended? Or any to stay away from?

Any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Pwear

Take a look at the packages at Silk Screening Supplies .com, screen printing equipment, silk screen printing kits. I started my business with that company and have been with them for years - many other people here have also used them with great results. Their packages include EVERYTHING you need, including supplies and equipment. It eliminates searching around for stuff, and as you use the supplies you'll find that you like some and want to replace others with other brands, etc.

2000 sq/t for 800 bucks! I started in a room that was 450 feet, for the same rent - where are you located??


----------



## RACKNRUIN

Yeah I've been looking at their packages. The presses they have do look nice. Anyone have experience with these "joystick" micro-registration controls?

This 2000 sq ft space is a heck of a deal. It's a basement unit, and it needs some cleaning up, but it is a pretty exceptional deal for this area. I'm in the Boston area but I'm planning on setting up shop outside of the city. I figure there's no need to pay city rent for manufacturing space, especially since most of my customers will probably never actually come to my shop.


----------



## Unik Ink

Your numbers sound about right for a basic startup. I bought all of our equipment used (1 shirt order printed on the equipment) for $7,000. I would allow a large cushion for the time it takes to have regular orders coming in. Before buying equipment, I started out contracting orders, then found that awesome deal on equipment and a 2700 sq. ft. building for $850/mo.


----------



## alicesmith009

I start my business with the help of small business loans. *It is the greatest alternative for those who are looking to start their own business.* I suggest you, try small business lenders.*
**
*


----------



## williekid

If you plan on purchasing everything brand new that sounds about right 25k. I speak on my behalf, I have never experienced the joystick micros but just looking at it, it has never been anything to catch my attention. The colors ryonet uses are attractive and very nice, that I do agree and are some of the most affordable on the market. I personally don't like how the press is built. I have used many brand and model presses working for people and there are many I didn't like for whatever reason. If this is your first press, you can teach yourself to like it until you are able to upgrade. Just because i don't like, does not mean that this is not a great press. I'm sure you can produce great quality prints and put out some good production, as well as generate good profit. 

As for as how business rolls in, I have met many printers, worked for shops etc. Some come up faster than others, others may have way more work than others. I would focus in on if you know how to screen print and operate this equipment with no errors or room to slow down production for when it gets rolling. Last thing you want is to not to be able to keep up with the demand. Some screen printers make it look easy, and I have met many that have a complicated hell of a time with it.


----------



## mmonk

Have you any SP experience? Are you hell bent on purchasing new? I have been doing HTV, vinyl and heat transfers for couple years. I tried adding SP few yrs ago but without proper equipment it was a failure. My point is until you know its right for you...shop around for good used stuff. you can buy full shops for less than 10k. I bought my stuff piece at a time and only now am I going to start learning SP'ing. With a 6/4 Blue Workhorse, 24" conveyor dryer, vacuum exp unit and flash...plus screens and supplies...I am into SP for about 5-6k. All owned with NO debt.


----------

